# Single Speed & Rigid Fork???



## sengkenken (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, i am a newbie ...

can someone explain to me, why some people like single speed and rigid fork for mountain biking? is it for endurance training?

thx


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

It makes me cooler in the eyes of those whom I've never met.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

ionsmuse said:


> It makes me cooler in the eyes of those whom I've never met.


wow I've never heard a more vague answer
but I cant deny its quite true.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Since I'm sure you'll get a good answer later, I'll second ionmuse and say it makes you more bodacious.


----------



## I_Bike_Alone (Sep 2, 2008)

it's a conspiracy, and i think the arm shoulder specialists of the countries hospitals are in on it


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

sengkenken said:


> Hi, i am a newbie ...
> 
> can someone explain to me, why some people like single speed and rigid fork for mountain biking? is it for endurance training?
> 
> thx


No, it can not be explained. That you had to ask shows that you would not understand.


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

Less to break. Not a cool factor for me. No pressure in the shock or pivot points to squeak. Just an opinion.


----------



## LukeTX04 (Oct 10, 2005)

it is a zen thing. makes us more one with the earth. impossible to understand until you drink the cool aid.


----------



## Village (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmm.. because it feels like riding a bike when you were a kid?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

sengkenken said:


> can someone explain to me, why some people like single speed and rigid fork for mountain biking?


99% rider, 1% bike.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok, I'll be more serious. (This has been trod on a lot around here. See the SS forum.)

Riding singlespeed is great training. It's great fun. It's actually not any less efficient (super long, super loose climbs and long flat or gently downhill sections excepted) than a geared bike, once you've built the fitness. It's great in mud, is cheaper, and requires less work to maintain.

Riding rigid provides a great connection with the riding surface. On buff, swoopy track, this is as good as it gets. On rough terrain, it's full on type 2-3 fun. It's lighter, simpler, cheaper, etc. 

I love my geared fully, and love my rigid single. I ride both.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

ionsmuse said:


> It makes me cooler in the eyes of those whom I've never met.


i don't know if it's because i'm a few beers in, but i initially read that as: "It makes me color in the eyes of those whom I've never met." slainte!


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

ionsmuse said:


> Ok, I'll be more serious. (This has been trod on a lot around here. See the SS forum.)
> 
> Riding singlespeed is great training. It's great fun. It's actually not any less efficient (super long, super loose climbs and long flat or gently downhill sections excepted) than a geared bike, once you've built the fitness. It's great in mud, is cheaper, and requires less work to maintain.
> 
> ...


well said.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

sengkenken said:


> Hi, i am a newbie ...
> 
> can someone explain to me, why some people like single speed and rigid fork for mountain biking? is it for endurance training?
> 
> thx


For the chicks dude. For the chicks.


----------



## digit3 (May 19, 2007)

I ride full rigid as it provides for very quick handling, drops a couple of pounds off the front end, and is just plain fun. After years of riding suspension forks, once I changed back to rigid it was like being re-introduced to the love of MTB riding. I felt this way when I ditched my gears on all bikes eight seasons ago and again when I got a 29er.


----------



## labeda14 (Feb 8, 2007)

for me, the biggest benefit for riding rigid comes when climbing or accelerating. you are out of the saddle alot on a SS, a rigd fork eliminates the pogo stick effect. that said you could always drop a bunch of money on a nice sus. fork with lock out but what would be the fun in that.


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

ive been thinking about replacing the fork on my ferrous from the G2 fox fork to a rigid carbon...the fox fork has the wrong offset for that frame to begin with....i think i need some convincing still though


----------



## kkjellquist (Oct 31, 2006)

I second the maintenence statement.....my rigid GT Peace with a mechanical disc front/v-brake rear setup is the one bike in my stable that rarely have to worry about.


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

It Is Extreme!


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

I is poor, period.

I tried suspension, I tried aluminium hardtails, I lived multi-ratio for a long time... I'm too poor to fiddle with stupid derailleurs, hated the jacked up geometries when suspension becomes part of a bike (so I like old-skool frames that have low-low crown to axle and BB heights) and aluminium is ***** in rigid frames. The only time I'll ever build a multi-ratio bike again, I'll definitely invest in a Rohloff rear hub.

To me fully rigid, is more than capable to handle the terrain I have around me. And if climbing rock garden stretches go for so long and is so severe that I have to stop, I might only last maybe another 10 metres on the bouncy-bikes and I personally don't see the worth in spending the extra money and time for that 10 metres.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

I like a challenge and IMO suspension forks diminish the challenge of mountain biking. Granted, there are some people who use suspension to push the envelope that much further, but I've yet to walk away from a trail because it was too much to handle with a rigid fork and sufficient determination.

OTOH my bike currently has a suspension fork. There are plenty of ways to keep riding fun.


----------



## zoomboy (Jan 29, 2009)

The simplicity was attractive and it adds to the fun factor for me.

Jeff


----------



## jkraft (Jun 10, 2007)

*just because*

Taking something that is hard (mountain biking) and doing it in the most challanging way possible. To some people it would be riding a very technical single track on a full rigid single speed. To some it wouldn't. Why do some people go camping in the middle of the winter in a tent while others only go camping in a trailer in the summer. Some of us are psychotic - everyone else ,well who cares about everyone else.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

You're approaching the problem from the wrong direction.

What on earth do people need suspension for?

Why add anything to your bike that adds weight, adds expense, needs maintenance, and makes your pedalling more inefficient? If you are going to get all technologied up, you may as well go the final step and add an engine 

My take on it is that any time I lose on fast downhills is more than made up for by faster climbs.


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

LukeTX04 said:


> makes us more one with the earth


A front shock does that more because the front of the bike is more in contact with the earth ganining more towards oneness. 

Ali


----------



## brassnipples (Feb 26, 2006)

it's part of the mental game for me. I tend to worry about the bike a lot and get really distracted if something isn't working perfectly and with suspension it's even worse because I'm always wondering if it's tuned just right. On a rigid ss there are simply fewer things to fret over and I focus more on the ride. I have a geared FS bike that's a blast but most of the time i opt for the relaxing simplicity. Of course our trails suit the rigid ss too, so that's a factor.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Simplicity reigns. I enjoyed it full rigid as instant engagement and no slop, but "rigid" is the correct adjective - was happy to re-up the F80X Terralogic Fox fork after it came back refreshed from Fox. Both the 29er and the 26" SS's were rigid at this point in time circa 2007.










They've both been setup with Fox F80X and Fox 80mm F29 RLC The 26" with the horizontal top tube is perfect with the F80X but the XXIX sloping top tube aggressive geometry 29er rides better full rigid (non-suspension corrected). The 80 jacked up the front end so I was boss-hogging - comfortable but no good hammering down.


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

sengkenken said:


> Hi, i am a newbie ...
> 
> can someone explain to me, why some people like single speed and rigid fork for mountain biking? is it for endurance training?
> 
> thx


I'm slow to begin with, both uphill and downhill. Now, the singlespeed and rigid setup gives me reasons for being slow. Slow, but still looking cool.

Did I mention cool already? Yup, my cool orange and yellow bike. Yup.


----------



## patro (Apr 29, 2004)

Rigid forks on singlespeeds are great. But they don't last forever.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

Been mtn biking 2 years / just got my first SS 29 (Haro Mary) a couple weeks ago.

I'm a hiker who took up mtn. biking to replace/augment running in my training. I've ridden a 26er/FS/with gears up til now. My intent when buying the Mary was to buy a full suspension bike. Being someone who likes to exhaust all avenues before making a decision I saw the Mary in my LBS and decided to have them pull it out and give it a go. I had all intentions of my little ride being an exercise in exclusion - but, once I rode it I was intrigued. After two rides I forwent the DS, saved about a grand, and took the plunge.

What I like so far:
1) Quiet
2) Simplicity - my bike riding vernacular does not include the terms (and trouble that goes with them) derailers, gears, lockout, rebound, leaks, compression, upshift, downshift, etc.
3) Ease of use - I've enjoyed this training method so much I've made dedicated trips to mountain bike only (no hiking) - being that I just want to ride w/o the fuss this is perfect for me.
4) Skill - I feel more skilled just after 3 rides now
5) Individuality - I feel like I'm in a cult - SS/29ers. I like being different.
6) Cost - as I mentioned - I saved at least a grand on this choice.
7) Challenge - it's me, my athletic ability, and a bike vs. the terrain. I like not having a crutch. It actually has been easier than I thought - the 29ers roll over things my 26ers didn't like to navigate. I've also learned that momentum - inertia, on a SS is a beautiful thing.

I'm sure I can think of other things - basically - I love the simplicity of it.

*SS / 29er: It's the Occam's Razor (entities should not be multiplied beyond necessity) of mountain biking. The, "Lex Parsimonaie" of mountain bikes...... How's that for an answer.... *


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

patro said:


> Rigid forks on singlespeeds are great. But they don't last forever.


Good lord! There's got to be a story there...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

patro said:


> Rigid forks on singlespeeds are great. But they don't last forever.


Looks like they nearly lasted forever though - those are canti brakes on it, dinosaur era stuff


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

I currently only have on bike, a 29er rigid SS. I might add gears someday, but not a suspension fork. Why?
Because I don't like to have to ajust setings like rebound, etc.
Because I like total reliability.
Because nothing looks better than a frame/fork with the same color and design.
Because it's a non weight wennie, unreliable way to take off some pounds on the front end.
Because is cheap.
Because it makes me a better rider on very technical, step trails.
Because I don't mind to go a little slower on fast rocky descents if I have all this.

But this is me


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

patro said:


> Rigid forks on single speeds are great. But they don't last forever.


oh no is this a pic from the future? I have the same fork and brake setup!!!!

anyways , to me the rigid for is more efficient on the road , i don't bob up and down with my rigid so i don't lose energy when pedaling IMO


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Counterpoint to my geared full boinger.
Reminds me of my first MTB that I got in 1979.
Because I like it.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

I could probably really benefit from a suss fork on my 26" SS. But too me, they're heavy and fugly, I don't know anything 'tall about setting them up, and the few times I've ridden bikes with 'em, the boing, boingy sensation was more irritating to me than the clean, straightforward feedback I get from a good rigid fork. Cleaner, simpler, cheaper, better for dummies like me. We got lotsa steep rocky descents out here, so I do have to pick my trails more wisely. But I'd usually do those on my rigid 29er anyway, and since my 26" SS doubles as a commuter, it makes sense to leave it rigid.


----------



## estutjaweh (Jan 3, 2008)

My answer is simple. My body is f**ked up!

After 11 or so years BMX at competition standard, several years under contract for MTB street doing basically the same thing on a bigger bike, my body is inbalanced in terms of muscle group training.

When I then go mountain biking or longer tours with a gear system, I come home and my legs are finished. Totally worn out.....my upper body however feels as if it has not trained at all because it is used to a much more extreme workout. Now with a singlespeed set-up, I am forced more often out of the seat, I have to work out my upper body more and I come home equally trained and balanced.

The rigid fork is simply because standing and riding with a sus-fork is stupid and energy consuming. A rigid also weighs less and therefore gives me back that edge over other competitors.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

- Good suspension forks cost money and maintainance.
- I don't ride offroad every day. If I did ride my mtb daily, riding rigid would probably kill my wrists, but once or twice a week is no problem.


----------



## springbok (Apr 23, 2004)

Rigid singlespeeds make great conversation at the trailhead. People think you're either too poor to get a real bike or you're nuts or both (unless they ride an SS).


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

I initially went rigid because it's a lot cheaper [especially with 29ers, as mine is], but I ended up kind of liking the way you feel everything on the trail. Granted, this wouldn't be good for some trails, but I am just about nailed to the trails around where I live.

Also, it does teach you to be a better rider, as you can't just roll over any part of the trail, you have to pick the fastest/best one instead. The couple guys who ride rigid in my groups [well, me and a couple other guys] ride circles around all our hardtail and fully mates. All the rigids are singlespeed too, interestingly.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

because my bike is old, i love it and it's hard to find 63mm squishy fronty thingies

oh.....and the broke thing applies here as well...............


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

' cuz


----------



## richdirector (Apr 25, 2007)

WHY?
1 Its the cheapest way to get a sub 20lbs bike
2 Its a good excuse to have double of everything
3 Its a wheel swop from trouble free commuter slick townie to off road simplicity. Too fast brake - too slow pedal harder.
4 You can have leather seats and weird handlebars - its a membership thing


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

Some guys like bangin fat chicks. The rest of us will never, ever understand why....it's probably best not to pry too much or you might find a repressed part of yourself you wish you'd never invited out to play.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

richdirector said:


> 4 You can have leather seats and weird handlebars - its a membership thing


I tried the leather seat thing on my SS - was a No-Go. Weird bars - I'm all in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Topaz (Feb 1, 2004)

It's a road bike with fat tires. Road bikes are fast.


----------



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

*Simplicity FTW!*

I just love the simplicity of it.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

Simple and light. No slop, good for climbing. Except for a new chain every season and occasional lube. Zero maintenance. I ride an aluminum frame, Cromo fork, nutted axles.
It doesn't get much more simple than that.


----------



## iKona40 (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been riding a 26 front suspension for quite some time.

Out of curiosity I borrowed a 29er fully rigid SS from a LBS to see what the deal was.

To me it was just plan FUN! Nothing more than that. It was like riding a bike for the first time all over again. I was laughing and smiling the entire time I was riding.

I found myself riding and attacking hills, roots etc. rocks, in a completely different manner.

So now...I'm putting one together. I literally bought a frame within a week of the test ride.

I still love my 26 inch geared front suspension...it won't be going anywhere.

But for a change of pace, and and smile your face...try a fully rigid SS.

My two cents.


----------



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

j e SS e said:


> Some guys like bangin fat chicks. The rest of us will never, ever understand why....it's probably best not to pry too much or you might find a repressed part of yourself you wish you'd never invited out to play.


That's one way to put it....actually got a chuckle out of me....


----------



## sengkenken (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks all for the inputs ...

so now if i want to mimic single speed on my fisher cobia, what are the closest gears that i have to use? middle gear on the front and 7 or 8 on the rear? for the fork, i can lock my fork on the bike.

i know it won't come close but i want to try with this setup on the trail and feel it


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

sengkenken said:


> twhat are the closest gears that i have to use? middle gear on the front and 7 or 8 on the rear


Yes, stay on the middle chain ring and try different cogs on your favorite trails. Whichever you like the most is the one you want to settle on. 

Ali


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

Most people's rations would equate to middle middle, but to "mimic" single speed, all you need do is not shift, you can have any ratio you'd like on your actual single speed. Basically pick the hardest gear you can without walking more than you'd like to walk. Be aware that once you drop your front and rear ders, shift cables, shifters, a good portion of chain, and all that drivetrain friction, you'll be able to push a slightly higher gear than you could on your pseudo singlespeed...

You can't get the full effect with gears, you've got to pull all that extra crap off of there to really know...


----------



## iron29er (Jan 1, 2008)

I put a Surly fork on my ferrous and I am Lovin It! Not as flexy as the Reba, quicker handling, and more responsive. Both steeds, single and geared, are rigid.

Jeff


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

sengkenken said:


> Hi, i am a newbie ...
> 
> can someone explain to me, why some people like single speed and rigid fork for mountain biking? is it for endurance training?
> 
> thx


1. simplicity
2. lighter weight
3. efficiency (no bob; no brake dive)
4. FUN


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

When I picked up my SS HT from the LBS yesterday, the manager noted that apparently I actually manage to ride it on trails. He looked a bit skeptical when I said I can ride it up _that_ piece of dirt road (just steep and long enough to kill me on any bike). Then he chuckled when I confessed that I only do it once a year to convince myself that I can 

The rest of the year I walk some of the way. If it is a group ride, some gearies usually walk too or winch themselves up below my walking speed.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Word...on all entries.

My big thing is riding rigid make sme subconsciously ride smarter and pick better lines. :thumbsup: 



.


----------



## Topaz (Feb 1, 2004)

iKona40 said:


> To me it was just plan FUN! Nothing more than that. It was like riding a bike for the first time all over again. I was laughing and smiling the entire time I was riding.


I've had the same experience. I get to relearn the trails I've been doing for years. The 29" SS turns them into a completely new challenge for me.


----------

